# What lakes would you want to fish? COCC 2015



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Just wanted to get a pulse from everyone out there regarding lakes the Central Ohio Crappie Circuit (COCC) will fish in 2015.

*Pick 2 of the 4 lakes:*
O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
Griggs Reservoir
CJ Brown (Buck Creek)
Indian Lake

We plan to fish these lakes:
Deer Creek Lake
Delaware Lake
Alum Creek Lake
Hoover Reservoir 
Buckeye Lake

If you would rather fish a different lake/reservoir please list it. 

Thanks!


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Indian in early/mid May, O'Shay anytime. CJ was a nice time also.


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

I agree with slowtroller. Would like to see indian on the schedule . May would be an excellent time of the year for Indian. I am going to try and fish most of the others to. I have never fished any of the other lakes but would like to change that and learn new lakes. I will probably be fishing them solo so if anyone would need a partner for any of the lakes I would like to fish with them to help me learn new lakes and new techniques used at the different lakes.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Indian would be nice. The others I have never been too so don't really matter.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Indian will definitely be on the circuit this year and it looks like it will be either May 9/10.


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

So far the second highest lake is O'Shay


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Heaviest fish all of last year was caught at O'Shay by Ying6


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Lakes that have 2 dates will either be a Saturday or Sunday tournament, not a 2 day.

Fish 3 of 5 Dates To Qualify For Spring Classic
Sun, March 29 - Buckeye Lake (Ice Out Open) 
April 11/12 - Delaware Lake 
April 18/19 - Deer Creek Lake
Sat, May 9 - Indian Lake 
Sat, May 16 - Hoover Reservoir 
May 30/31 - Alum Creek Lake (Spring Classic) 

Fish 2 of 3 Dates To Qualify For Fall Classic
Sun, Sept 13 - Rush Creek Lake
Sat, Sept 19 - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir
**Sun, Oct 4 - Griggs or CJ Brown** 
**&#8203;Sun, Oct 11 - Angler's Choice (Fall Classic)**


&#8203;**Vote during the first 3 tournaments of the year (Buckeye, Delaware & Deer Creek Tournaments) for the location of the fishing tournament on October 4 AND the location of the FALL CLASSIC on October 11! Anglers can choose from ANY non-horsepower restricted lake or reservoir in Ohio for the Classic including any lake we already have on the 2015 schedule!!


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Check out the COCC schedule thread for 2015 schedule.


----------

